# Help!!!!! It's not working!!!!



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a emac power pc g4 with 256 mb of ram and runs on 10.1.5
on ebay from a person in fl
he was the tech teacher at a school and a pice of a head phone was in the jack and i could not get it out so i took the mac apart then i drilled a hole in the port and it sill does not work HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALSO CLASSIC 9 WILL NOT WORK/START


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 6, 2008)

Well drlling a hole through the port is most likely the reason why its not working. It is very delicate and all the contacts go out the back so you might have destroyed those. You should probably Get the Griffin iMic it works great and you just have to connect it to usb and your done. I've tried other cheaper ones but those always fall apart. Yiu could probably find a cheap iMic on ebay. As for classic, are you trying to boot in classic or run classic in Mac OS X?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2008)

Why not use a toothpick with a tiny bit of superglue on the end?

Put the toothpick very carefully into the port and make contact with the tip of the toothpick with the superglue on it to the broken end of the headphone plug.  Wait and hold it there 20 seconds, then pull slowly.

I agree with icemanjc here: drills have no business being around computers, especially for trying to work around delicate parts.

As for your Classic issue, we need more information.  Screaming "CLASSIC WILL NOT WORK!!!!!!!!!" is like taking your car to the auto shop and screaming at the salesperson, "MY CAR WILL NOT WORK!!!!!!!!"

All you're going to get is a dirty look for screaming, and someone telling you that you haven't given them nearly enough information to even begin troubleshooting the problem.  Calm down, don't scream, and explain your problem in greater detail (what your setup is exactly, what symptoms/error messages you are seeing verbatim, what troubleshooting steps you've already taken, etc.).


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 6, 2008)

thaks ElDiabloConCaca and icemanjc
i get a message when my child trys to play a game that needs classic to start:
There is no volume with a system folder that supports starting Classic. Please install Mac OS 9.1 or later.
well i got the pice of earphone jack out with the drill if you did not know and also will this "imic" work with the usb hub on my keybord?
Do you know any good browsers that would work with this dino that i can do runescaspe and youtube?
macosxgeek1579


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 6, 2008)

oh and i'm running mac osx10.1.5 @ startup


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2008)

Is Mac OS X 9 installed on the hard drive?  Do you have a folder at the root level of your hard drive named "System Folder" or "System Folder (Mac OS 9)"?


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 6, 2008)

there is one in System library called Classic but has nothing in it


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2008)

Then OS 9 (Classic) is not installed on your system, and you cannot run Classic until you install Mac OS 9 alongside OS X.


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 6, 2008)

how do i install it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2008)

Put you licensed, legal copy of OS 9 in the CD drive, reboot your computer, immediately hold down the 'c' key until the computer boots from the CD, and follow the on-screen prompts to install.


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 7, 2008)

it still boots up like regularly


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 7, 2008)

What do you mean?  It boots into OS X?  It boots into "regular" OS 9?

I don't understand what you mean by, "it still boots up like regularly."


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 7, 2008)

Boots regularly??? :-/
Boot with "alt" (or "option" depending on your keyboard) down, and you should be able to pick any bootable system or disc... at least there you should see the OS 9 disc.


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 7, 2008)

it boots in os x


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 7, 2008)

What color is that install disc that has OS 9 in its label?
Does it specify the model of the Mac it shipped with?


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 8, 2008)

the disc color is white with a cheetah skin 9
and i don't see it when i hold alt i see my hard dive and my 10.1 but not the 9


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 8, 2008)

and know it does not specify the model of the Mac it shipped with i bought the mac on ebay and the imic works


----------



## macosxgeek1579 (Dec 8, 2008)

i also bought the cds  on www.welovemacs.com


----------

